# Spare Cushions - Burstner Elegance 690



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hiya, I was wondering if someone could identify the material in my motorhome, its a Burstner Elegance 690. Ive (hopefully) attached a picture. Im wanting to source a spare set of bench cushions if anyone knows where i can get them from?

Many thanks


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

No one??


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Try CamperUK in Lincoln, they seem to be able to get most things Burstner.
Alan


----------

